# Picture of me



## Bentley83 (Apr 29, 2009)

My new look without my beard.

Chris


----------



## argus333 (Apr 29, 2009)

grow it back. i just shaved mine for the summer i miss it.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 29, 2009)

i haven't shaved my goatee off since i got out of the Marines in 2006. grow it back man!


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 29, 2009)

I shaved mine 2 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## Bentley83 (May 18, 2009)

Here is my new look with some facial hair.


----------



## Suzanne (May 26, 2009)

I kinda like you with facial hair (not that you don't look good without it)


----------



## Bentley83 (May 26, 2009)

Now I have a beard. 


Chris


----------



## HorseCaak (May 26, 2009)

now shave it off again but leave the stache


----------



## Bentley83 (May 26, 2009)

I tried that did not like it felt like a perv and im not so off it went.


Chris


----------



## The captain (May 26, 2009)

shave the beard and cut the hair! gotta look sharp man!


----------



## Bentley83 (May 26, 2009)

I will captain, Im growing my hair out to donate it. When I do cut it im sure I will have permission to come aboard sir.

Chris


----------

